
Why Cuddli, a dating app for geeks, failed - richclominson
https://www.failory.com/interview/cuddli
======
drannex
I was relatively decent friends with one of the co-founders, they had a great
idea and I know the passion they had for it. I am surprised (and not!) that
they played so long when all others failed much more quickly.

